

Ask HN: A flexible python based cms - sharmi

Hi, I would like to know if there is a flexible cms where i can define my own content type.<p>It would typically be
  title
  Image
  description
  level
  date
  tags<p>For a given tag, the cms should generate a page with all custom objects that have the tag automatically (or with minimal manual intervention).  The objects should be sortable on the relevant fields.<p>I should also have the option of writing some content and including some of the objects, in which case, the objects should be auto-formatted based on some predefined template.  Is there any cms that can do this with some minimal customizations or is it better to roll my own based on django&#x2F;flask?<p>Thank you.
======
ianamartin
Kotti[0] and SubstanceD[1] are two pyramid-based CMSs that I've played with
some. You could do what you are talking about pretty easily in either one.

[0] [http://kotti.pylonsproject.org/](http://kotti.pylonsproject.org/) [1]
[http://substanced.net/](http://substanced.net/)

~~~
sharmi
Thank you ianamartin. I will check it out!

------
rahimnathwani
How about Widgy?

[http://wid.gy/](http://wid.gy/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736275)

------
stevejalim
[http://wagtail.io](http://wagtail.io) is definitely worth checking out.

------
theiowan
Drupal. Google 'headless Drupal' and you'll find some interesting
implementations.

~~~
ereckers
There was just a Meetup on this in SF last night. I missed it. I'm hearing
good things about it though and probably missed out on a good opportunity to
see it discussed live.

------
gamesbrainiac
django-cms is pretty tried and tested.

[https://www.django-cms.org/en/](https://www.django-cms.org/en/)

